# CALGreen Checklist



## mark handler (Mar 21, 2014)

http://www.aiacc.org/2014/03/18/newest-calgreen-checklist/

CALGreen Checklist

03/18/2014 by AIACC.

To assist our members with meeting the requirements of the newest California Green Building Codes (CALGreen), the AIACC is proud to make available the following checklists for both the residential and commercial building codes. These new checklists are intended to be used by architects and their local building officials as a means to comply with the new requirements of CALGreen. They are available in DWG format, for direct opening and importing to CAD, or in a PDF format for printing


----------



## conarb (Mar 21, 2014)

It just seems to read like the existing CALGreen code.  What I don't understand is the demolition recycling part, around here homes are being dismantled piece-by-piece taking months and costing lots of money, then I see this in the newspaper that doesn't make any sense at all:



			
				Contra Costa Times said:
			
		

> Interviews with architects, contractors and homeowners make clear that tear-downs are becoming more common."We're  wrecking 3,000-square-foot houses and erecting 14,000-foot houses,"  said Hal Nelson of O. Nelson & Son excavating and demolition company  in Woodside. He said he has 20 tear-downs scheduled in Los Altos, Palo  Alto, Menlo Park and Atherton. Business was up 20 percent last year, and  up 15 percent in 2012, he said.
> 
> Last week, Nelson supervised the  destruction of a 2,600-square-foot suburban rancher in Menlo Park as  owners James and Teresa Bergeron and their four children watched from  across the street.
> 
> ...


¹ http://www.contracostatimes.com/news/ci_25283557


----------



## mark handler (Mar 21, 2014)

And what do you not understand?

They wrote nothing about a recycling of the materials at the recycling center. where the metal, wood and other recyclable materials are separated from the load.

Different waste districts handle it differently. A percent of the tear-down, "not all"  needs to be diverted from the landfill. Some require separate bins at the site, others separate the recyclables at the Dump.


----------



## MtnArch (Mar 21, 2014)

Mark - would your jurisdiction accept the CCAIA sheets inserted as-is in the drawing set, or would you require specific direction of where the mandatory measures are shown within the drawings?


----------



## conarb (Mar 21, 2014)

Mark said:
			
		

> And what do you not understand?


Mark, I am familiar with all of these mentioned jurisdictions, Menlo Park was/is rough, Woodside is mentioned, that's where Steve Jobs spent 30 years getting a demolition permit but died before he could build his home.  It's been my experience that all buildings have to be hand demoed and the lumber recycled into the new building or the lumber taken to a recycle center to be sold.  The way that excavator is demolishing the building no lumber can be recycled, either builders have figured out a work-around or cities have loosened up, I drive by two most every day in Walnut Creek that have been in the process of hand demolition.  I suspect that they are paying some kind of mitigation fee, as we know cities are in the business of making money.

As soon as I get one ready for demolition I'm calling one of those guys listed to see how they are getting around the recycling of lumber.



			
				CALGreen said:
			
		

> *4.408 CONSTRUCTION WASTE REDUCTION, DISPOSAL AND RECYCLING*
> 
> *4.408.1 CONSTRUCTION WASTE MANAGEMENT.  *
> 
> ...


----------



## mark handler (Mar 21, 2014)

MtnArch said:
			
		

> Mark - would your jurisdiction accept the CCAIA sheets inserted as-is in the drawing set, or would you require specific direction of where the mandatory measures are shown within the drawings?


I would accept them with review. We do have our own recycle/ diversion program with different forms and they must use our city licensed hauler


----------



## conarb (Mar 22, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> I would accept them with review. We do have our own recycle/ diversion program with different forms and they must use our city licensed hauler


Mark:

Would you accept the debris generated by the excavator in Menlo Park I linked above as compliant with your Green Code if the contractor used your "city licensed hauler"?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 22, 2014)

Our  "licensed hauler" may accept the debris,  i do not know,  they send us a report on percent of total diverted.

They are not a government agency.


----------



## conarb (Mar 22, 2014)

I'd say that "Recycle and/or salvage for reuse a minimum of 50 percent of the non-hazardous construction and demolition waste" means that 50% of the lumber is to be salvaged for reuse on site or sent to a recycle center and sold for reuse in other projects.  Isn't that the intent of the code? 

I am not advocating this, I hate reusing lumber, it slows you down tremendously, it's much cheaper and better to use all new materials, especially the price of labor what it is (in our area anyway).


----------



## mark handler (Mar 22, 2014)

50 percent of total could include no wood. Depends on construction type and scope of work and if there is wood it could be shredded into mulch or made into other products including manufactured lumber or even wood pulp ie paper cardboard etcetera


----------



## Fort (Mar 22, 2014)

conarb said:
			
		

> I'd say that "Recycle and/or salvage for reuse a minimum of 50 percent of the non-hazardous construction and demolition waste" means that 50% of the lumber is to be salvaged for reuse on site or sent to a recycle center and sold for reuse in other projects.  Isn't that the intent of the code?


No, you could just run non–pt studs through a chipper and use for mulch.

It just can't go to landfill. But does not need to be reused in the same way as originally purposes.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 22, 2014)

Dick

You might take a look at this link

http://www.calrecycle.ca.gov/ConDemo/Wood/


----------

